# Dubbi su Amule

## Pr0v4

Salve a tutti ragazzi, mi chiedevo, ma é possibile controllare amule, che ho installato qui sulla mia gentoo box, da un altro pc collegato alla mia rete???

1)Cosa mi devo imparare?

2) Posso controllarlo tramite un'interfaccia web, oppure mi devo inventare qualcos'altro?

Grazie per il chiarimento dei miei dubbi!!!

----------

## randomaze

 *Pr0v4 wrote:*   

> Salve a tutti ragazzi, mi chiedevo, ma é possibile controllare amule, che ho installato qui sulla mia gentoo box, da un altro pc collegato alla mia rete???

 

Si.

 *Quote:*   

> 1)Cosa mi devo imparare?

 

a cosa servono le USE flags. A controllare il loro significato

 *Quote:*   

> 2) Posso controllarlo tramite un'interfaccia web, oppure mi devo inventare qualcos'altro?

 

Se non sbaglio devi abilitare la use "remote" per controllarlo a distanza. abilitanto "amuled" puoi configurarlo come demone.

Ricontrolla quello che ho detto (ovvero le USE di amule e il loro significato) perché sto andando a memoria.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Io ho usato un server vnc (ovvero x11-misc/x11vnc) per controllarlo remotamente visto che tempo fa l'interfaccia web non funzionava affatto (ora non so come sia la situazione)

----------

## Pr0v4

scusami fedeliallalinea, ma esiste mica un piccolo how-to per configurare vnc??

E perdonate la mia ignoranza, ma informazioni sulle flag use dove le posso trovare?

Vi ringrazio ancora per le dritte che mi avete giá dato!

----------

## Onip

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-268758-highlight-amule.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-268758-highlight-amule.html

Inoltre se vuoi controllare il demone da windows sul sito di aMule, da qualche parte, ci dovrebbe essere anche un aMule-gui precompilato per win. Non l'ho mai provato però...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Pr0v4 wrote:*   

> scusami fedeliallalinea, ma esiste mica un piccolo how-to per configurare vnc??

 

Semplicemente lancio 

```
$ x11vnc -forever
```

visto che sono in una lan e lo uso internamente quindi non mi servono pass e permessi. Poi devi avere un vncviewer sul le macchine che si collegano al server (scarichi il pacchetto vnc che contiene se non erro vncviewer)

----------

## Ic3M4n

ok per vnc, ma dato che amule presenta l'interfaccia per controllare il demone in remodo non sarebbe meglio utilizzare quella?

cmq: per vedere le flag use 

```
emerge -pv amule

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] net-p2p/amule-2.1.0  +amuled -debug +gtk +gtk2 +nls -remote +stats +unicode 0 kB

```

----------

## Pr0v4

ic3m4n ti ringrazio, ma io intendevo il significato delle use  :Razz: 

Cmq tornando a noi ho tentato di ricompilarmi amule con il supporto al webserver, ma purtroppo ho riscontrato subito un errore:

 *Quote:*   

> $ amule
> 
> Fatal Error: Mismatch between the program and library build versions detected.
> 
> The library used 2.6 (no debug,ANSI,compiler with C++ ABI 102,wx containers,compatible with 2.4),
> ...

 

Ed eccomi servito!!! Il fatto é che fino a prima di ricompilarlo con le nuove use funzionava tutto!!!!

Ecco le mie use:

 *Quote:*   

> [ebuild   R   ] net-p2p/amule-2.0.3-r4  +amuled -debug +gtk +nls +remote -stats -unicode 0 kB
> 
> 

 

Informo tutti che ho portato gnome alla versione 2.12.2; se dovesse essere questo il problema, sono disposto anche a tornare indietro alla versione stabile! Basta che abbiate la pazienza di spiegarmi come si fa   :Razz: 

Intanto ringrazio tutti per il vostro prezioso contributo!!!

P.S. Ho notato ora, come mai non mi ritrovo la flag use gtk2??? eppure il l'ho attivata nel mio make.conf...

----------

## Ic3M4n

beh... effettivamente le use a volte sono un po' criptiche, cmq /usr/portage/profiles/use.desc contiene le definizioni per moltissime use, però è incompleto. alcune non ci sono e nemmeno su internet le ho trovate.

----------

## Sparker

 *Pr0v4 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> $ amule
> 
> Fatal Error: Mismatch between the program and library build versions detected.
> ...

 

Intanto ti consiglio di usare la versione 2.1.0 di amule, è ~arch ma funziona bene e ha pure il supporto kad ed il webserver migliorato.

Poi, probabilmente è un problema con le wxGTK, che saranno compilare per gtk2 mentre tu hai cercato di compilare amule per gtk1

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> ok per vnc, ma dato che amule presenta l'interfaccia per controllare il demone in remodo non sarebbe meglio utilizzare quella?

 

Perche' come detto quando l'ho provata non funzionava una sega... facevo le ricerca e non mi visualizzavai i risultati, non mi serviva a mollto cosi.

----------

## Pr0v4

Sparker scusami, ma come faccio a vedere se la versione 2.1.0 é disponibile??? 

Abbiate pazienza ma non me lo ricordo, ho provato con 

 *Quote:*   

> heaven pr0v4 # emerge -s amule
> 
> Searching...
> 
> [ Results for search key : amule ]
> ...

 

e mi ha restituito soltanto quello...

----------

## Pr0v4

Ragazzi non per affrettare i tempi, ma nessuno sa darmi una mano?

----------

## X-Drum

 *Pr0v4 wrote:*   

> Ragazzi non per affrettare i tempi, ma nessuno sa darmi una mano?

 

```
eix amule
```

 ad esempio dopo aver fatto un

```
emerge sync
```

 recentemente 

*leggiamo la doc*   :Rolling Eyes: 

non c'e' bisosgno di affrettarsi    :Wink: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Perche' come detto quando l'ho provata non funzionava una sega... facevo le ricerca e non mi visualizzavai i risultati, non mi serviva a mollto cosi.

 ooops, scusa. mi ero perso quel pezzo. solo che mi sembrava strana come soluzione. tutto lì.

----------

## Pr0v4

Ragazzi io ho fatto come mi avete detto, ma quando tento di avviare amule mi ritrovo sempre questo errore:

 *Quote:*   

> heaven pr0v4 # amule
> 
> Fatal Error: Mismatch between the program and library build versions detected.
> 
> The library used 2.6 (no debug,ANSI,compiler with C++ ABI 102,wx containers,compatible with 2.4),
> ...

 

queste sono le sue use:

 *Quote:*   

> heaven pr0v4 # emerge -pv amule
> 
> These are the packages that I would merge, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies ...done!
> ...

 

Sinceramente non saprei propio cosa fare...

Che dite riporto gnome alla versione stabile???

P.S. Tra l'altro per riportare gnome alla vecchia versione dovrei disinstallare gnome, rimuovere in package.keyword tutte le voci inerenti ai pacchetti gnome che ho smasccherato e poi far ripartire l'installazione no??..

Grazie in anticipo per le risposte!!!

----------

## Onip

posta anche un

```
#emerge -pv wxGTK
```

io ho amule da cvs e ho installato i pacchetti con queste USE e mi funziona alla grande

```
[ebuild   R   ] net-p2p/amule-cvs-2  +X +amuled -debug +gtk2 +kad +nls -nosystray +optimize +remote +remote-gui -stats +unicode 0 kB [1]

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/wxGTK-2.6.1  -debug +doc +gnome +gtk2 +joystick -odbc +opengl +sdl +unicode -wxgtk1 13,757 kB
```

presumo che le USE della cvs e della 2.10 siano simili

----------

## X-Drum

 *Pr0v4 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sinceramente non saprei propio cosa fare...
> 
> Che dite riporto gnome alla versione stabile???
> ...

 

credo che il tuoo problema non sia gnome, prova ad emergere le wxGTK e amule

con queste use (metti tutto in package.use):

```
x11-libs/wxGTK unicode

net-p2p/amule unicode
```

inoltre dato che la maggior parte delle volte il problema è proprio delle wxGTK

ti consiglierei di riemergere una versione differente (package.keywords):

```
=x11-libs/wxGTK-2.6.2-r1 ~x86
```

completa il tutto con un:

```
emerge amule
```

e facci sapere!

----------

## Pr0v4

Adesso ho degli errori anche durante la compilazione di amule! eppure ho fatto tutto quello che c'era da fare, ho dato un 

 *Quote:*   

> #emerge wxGTK amule

 

perché se davo soltanto emerge amule non mi scaricava le wx. Ma adesso mi ritrovo con questo errore:

 *Quote:*   

> Connect::SendRequest(CECPacketHandlerBase*, CECPacket*)':
> 
> RemoteConnect.cpp:(.text+0xeae): undefined reference to `std::_List_node_base::hook(std::_List_node_base*)'
> 
> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
> ...

 

So che c'é scritto di non postare questo messaggio, ma non saprei dove andare a prendere gli altri....

----------

## Onip

come sopra, posta le USE con cui compili i programmi...

----------

## Ic3M4n

io con queste impostazioni non ho alcun problema.

```
 emerge -pv amule wxGTK

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] net-p2p/amule-2.1.0  +amuled -debug +gtk +gtk2 +nls -remote +stats +unicode 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/wxGTK-2.6.2-r1  +X -debug +doc +gnome -joystick -odbc +opengl +sdl +unicode 14,160 kB

Total size of downloads: 14,160 kB

```

magari ti tornano utili.

----------

## Pr0v4

Daccordo ecco le mie use:

```
heaven pr0v4 # emerge -pv wxGTK amule

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/wxGTK-2.6.2-r1  +X -debug -doc +gnome -joystick -odbc +opengl +sdl +unicode 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-p2p/amule-2.1.0  +amuled -debug +gtk +gtk2 +nls +remote -stats +unicode* 0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

```

ho aggiunto unicode come mi é stato consigliato, ma ovviamente per amule non é stato possibile perché non ho potuto installarlo

Grazie a tutti!

----------

## Pr0v4

nessuno ha qualche suggerimento?

Io nell'attesa ho cercato anche l'errore su google ma non ho trovato niente....

Voi va meglio?

----------

## Deus Ex

Io ho  tolto la use "unicode" in quanto mi dava errori di compilazione (anche se non ricordo in che parte del codice). Ora funzia perfettamente.  :Smile: 

----------

## Luca89

Scusate se mi intrometto ma credo che questa discussione vada spostata nel forum di supporto.

----------

## Pr0v4

Scusatemi ma a me qualcuno mi saprebbe spiegare perché con amule mi manca la use gtk2 nonostante  che io l'abbia specificato nel packag.use???

Ecco i codici!

```
heaven pr0v4 # emerge -pv amule

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/wxGTK-2.6.2-r1  +X -debug -doc +gnome -joystick -odbc +opengl +sdl -unicode 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-p2p/amule-2.0.3-r4  +amuled -debug +gtk +nls -remote -stats -unicode 0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

```

Qui ovviamente mi da 0 perché le ho giá scaricate queste versioni

```
net-p2p/amule amuled  gtk2

net-fs/samba oav readline cups pam

net-print/cups samba

net-print/hplip scanner

media-gfx/xsane gimp
```

Vi prego se sapete qualcosa di dirmelo, perché io ci sto diventando totalmente scemo!!!

----------

## gutter

Semplicemente perchè quel sw non ha tale use.

----------

## Pr0v4

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge -pv amule
> 
> ...

 

Perdonami gutter ma come ti ho riportat sopra Ic3M4n ha la use +gtk2 per la stessa versione di amule che vorrei installare io, questo lo trovo alquanto strano....

Non é che sapresti far luce su questo mio dubbio???

----------

## Deus Ex

No,  Pr0v4: Ic3M4n ha la versione 2.1.0, tu la 2.0.3 .

E' per questo che sulla tua non c'è la use gtk2.

----------

## Pr0v4

Allora per essere chiaro poster;ó anche il mio pvt, perché anche la ver 2.1.0 di amule nn é presente la use gtk2...

```
heaven pr0v4 # emerge -pv amule

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] net-p2p/amule-2.1.0-r1  -amuled -debug +gtk +nls -remote -stats -unicode 0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

```

Questa se non erro é la stessa versione di 1c3m4n. Quindi non so che dirvi!

----------

## Deus Ex

Come no??

```
ebuild   R   ] net-p2p/amule-2.1.0  USE="gtk gtk2 nls stats -amuled -debug -remote -unicode" 0 kB 
```

Sto capendo male io qualcosa??   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

## Pr0v4

Sinceramente non so se stai capendo male te, il fatto é che io ho postato quello che mi ha fatto vedere... É questa la cosa strana...

/

Nessuno sa darmi una mano???

Altrimenti mi reinstallo da capo gentoo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Deus Ex

hai dato un emerge --sync?

Magari syncando si risolve tutto  :Smile: 

In fondo io ho la 2.1.0 stabile, tu hai la rc1...

----------

## Pr0v4

Niente da fare, anche avendo aggiornato il portage niente da fare!!!Sempre: 

```
heaven pr0v4 # emerge -pv amule

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] net-p2p/amule-2.1.0-r1  -amuled -debug +gtk +nls -remote -stats -unicode 0 kB

```

Cmq ho notato che dopo l'aggiornamento ho provato a dare un aggiornamento a tutto il sistema, ma purtroppo ecco il risultato..

```
heaven pr0v4 # emerge -pu world

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating world dependencies ...done!

[blocks B     ] <app-text/xpdf-3.01-r4 (is blocking app-text/poppler-0.4.3-r4)

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-pages-2.20 [2.18]

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.5 [2.8.3-r1]

[ebuild     U ] app-editors/nano-1.3.9 [1.3.7]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gnuconfig-20051223 [20051113]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/libtool-1.5.22 [1.5.20]

[ebuild     U ] media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r5 [1.0.6629-r4]

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/poppler-0.4.3-r4

[ebuild     U ] net-print/cups-1.1.23-r7 [1.1.23-r4]

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/curl-7.15.1 [7.15.0]

[ebuild     U ] app-antivirus/clamav-0.88 [0.87.1]

[ebuild     U ] net-print/hplip-0.9.7-r2 [0.9.7]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.0_pre14-r2 [1.12.0_pre13-r1]

[ebuild     U ] sys-process/psmisc-21.9 [21.6]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/libperl-5.8.7 [5.8.6-r1]

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/perl-5.8.7-r3 [5.8.6-r8]

```

Ho provato a mascherare prima app-text/poppler, ma mi ha sgridato perché serve a cups, allora ho provato a mascherare app-text/xpdf ma ancora niente da fare, perché tutte le volte che faccio partire l'aggiornamento mi ritorna sempre questa schermata...

Secondo voi i due eventi possono essere collegati???

Da cosa potrebbero dipendere tutti questi errori?

Scusate ancora, ma in inglese sono un pochetto arrugginito, ma che vorrebbe dire questo messaggio apparso sopo il sync?

```
Performing Global Updates: /usr/portage/profiles/updates/1Q-2006

(Could take a couple of minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

  .='update pass'  *='binary update'  @='/var/db move'

  s='/var/db SLOT move' S='binary SLOT move' p='update /etc/portage/package.*'

.......

```

Grazie della pazienza ragazzi!!!

----------

## lavish

Direi che non c'è molto da discutere sulle USE:

```
$ grep -i iuse /usr/portage/net-p2p/amule/amule-2.1.0-r1.ebuild

IUSE="amuled debug gtk nls remote stats unicode"

```

Deus Ex ha postato l'outpt di net-p2p/amule-2.1.0, non net-p2p/amule-2.1.0-r1. L'ebuild probabilmente sarà stato diverso.

Per xpdf, Pr0v4, ti consiglio di fare una ricerca nel forum

----------

## lavish

 *Deus Ex wrote:*   

> In fondo io ho la 2.1.0 stabile, tu hai la rc1...

 

net-p2p/amule-2.1.0-r1 NON È la release canditate ma la release1! Significa che è una versione successiva dell'ebuild a net-p2p/amule-2.1.0, quindi migliorata e corretta (principalmente i devel fanno così quando si tratta di bugfix)

----------

## Pr0v4

Per xpdf cercheró sul forum, ma come mai io non riesco a trovare amule 2.1.0 candidate???? ho dato un emerge --sync é della versione corretta di amule neanche l'ombra.

Ma qualcuno potrebbe indicarmi la via giusta??? Anche un documento da leggere, studiare.... Non é che voglio la pappa scodellata, ma almeno un dito indice che mi indica la soluzione quello mi farebbe piacere  :Very Happy: 

Intanto vi ringrazio per il vostro impegno!!

Tra le altre cose ho notato una cosa stranissima!!! Se do:

```
eix amule
```

Ecco il risultato:

```
heaven pr0v4 # eix amule

* net-p2p/amule

     Available versions:  1.2.8 ~1.2.8-r1 ~1.2.8-r2 ~2.0.1 ~2.0.1-r1 ~2.0.1-r2 2.0.3 ~2.0.3-r2 ~2.0.3-r3 2.0.3-r4 2.1.0

     Installed:           none

     Homepage:            http://www.amule.org/

     Description:         aMule, the all-platform eMule p2p client

Found 1 matches

```

Come potete vdere tutti tra le versioni installabili ho la 2.1.0, ma anche se do un 

```
heaven pr0v4 # emerge -pv amule

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] net-p2p/amule-2.1.0-r1  -amuled -debug +gtk +nls -remote -stats -unicode 0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

```

Il risultato é sempre lo stesso...

Ho anche provato a costringerlo a mettermi la 2.1.0 aggiungendo a portage keywords questa stringa:

```
>=net-p2p/amule-2.1.0 ~x86

```

 Ma  non ho risolto assolutamente niente... 

Quindi sono rimasto fregato...

----------

## lavish

Pr0v4, non riesco a capire quale sia il tuo problema.

net-p2p/amule-2.1.0 non esiste più in portage, è stato eliminato in favore di net-p2p/amule-2.1.0-r1 .

Il tuo database di eix non è aggiornato, quindi ti mostra ancora la versione net-p2p/amule-2.1.0 .

emerge -vp amule di vuole installare correttamente la versione net-p2p/amule-2.1.0-r1 che è senza USE gtk-2

Quindi cosa ti turba?

[EDIT]

Ecco qua il changelog:

 *Quote:*   

> # ChangeLog for net-p2p/amule
> 
> # Copyright 2000-2006 Gentoo Foundation; Distributed under the GPL v2
> 
> # $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/net-p2p/amule/ChangeLog,v 1.63 2006/01/15 11:06:42 mkay Exp $
> ...

 

----------

## lavish

Spostato da Forum di discussione italiano a Forum italiano (Italian).

----------

## randomaze

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> Scusate se mi intrometto ma credo che questa discussione vada spostata nel forum di supporto.

 

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Spostato da Forum di discussione italiano a Forum italiano (Italian).

 

Va detto che per riuscire a gestire decentemente il multiforum é necessaria un pò di collaborazione da parte degli utenti. Infatti questa discussione é stata postata nel forum appropriato dato che trattava di dubbi e perplessità varie.

Peccato che poi lo stesso thread sia stato usato anche per chiedere supporto quando per quello sarebbe stato meglio aprirne uno nuovo (nel forum di supporto, appunto!).

----------

## Pr0v4

Allora prima di tutto volevo chiedere scusa, per il fatto che sono andato fuori tema!!!

Sinceramente il problema é che non mi vuole installare amule a nessun costo! che sia la versione 2.1.0-r1ola 2.0.3-r4, mi rstituisce sempre questo errore!!!

 *Quote:*   

> libs/ec/libec_noevt.a(libec_noevt_a-RemoteConnect.o): In function `CRemoteConnect::SendRequest(CECPacketHandlerBase*, CECPacket*)':
> 
> RemoteConnect.cpp:(.text+0xea2): undefined reference to `std::_List_node_base::hook(std::_List_node_base*)'
> 
> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
> ...

 

e non riesco a capirlo, finché non mi é venuta la malsana idea di condividere amule....

----------

